# What a Country!!!



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

A Country Founded by Geniuses but Run by Idiots

Attributed to Jeff Foxworthy:

If you can get arrested for hunting or fishing without a license, but not for entering and remaining in the country illegally — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.

If you have to get your parents’ permission to go on a field trip or to take an aspirin in school, but not to get an abortion — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.

If you MUST show your identification to board an airplane, cash a check, buy liquor, or check out a library book and rent a video, but not to vote for who runs the government — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.

If the government wants to prevent stable, law-abiding citizens from owning gun magazines that hold more than ten rounds, but gives twenty F-16 fighter jets to the crazy new leaders in Egypt — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.

If, in the nation’s largest city, you can buy two 16-ounce sodas, but not one 24-ounce soda, because 24-ounces of a sugary drink might make you fat — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.

If an 80-year-old woman or a three-year-old girl who is confined to a wheelchair can be strip-searched by the TSA at the airport, but a woman in a burka or a hijab is only subject to having her neck and head searched — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.

If your government believes that the best way to eradicate trillions of dollars of debt is to spend trillions more — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.

If a seven-year-old boy can be thrown out of school for saying his teacher is “cute,” but hosting a sexual exploration or diversity class in grade school is perfectly acceptable — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.

If hard work and success are met with higher taxes and more government regulation and intrusion, while not working is rewarded with Food Stamps, WIC checks, Medicaid benefits, subsidized housing, and free cell phones — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.

If the government’s plan for getting people back to work is to provide incentives for not working, by granting 99 weeks of unemployment checks, without any requirement to prove that gainful employment was diligently sought, but couldn’t be found — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.

If you pay your mortgage faithfully, denying yourself the newest big-screen TV, while your neighbor buys iPhones, time shares, a wall-sized do-it-all plasma screen TV and new cars, and the government forgives his debt when he defaults on his mortgage — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.

If being stripped of your Constitutional right to defend yourself makes you more “safe” according to the government — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.

What a country!


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Amen!........


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> A Country Founded by Geniuses but Run by Idiots
> 
> Attributed to Jeff Foxworthy:
> 
> ...


I agree nobody should be strp searched but.... Dont talk **** about my hijab...


----------



## Reynje1 (Apr 19, 2013)

Love this post. So true...


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

I really like this post.

What a country we have here. Alot of it is a big joke. But mostly its a few people (Government) taking advantage of a lot of other people.

*Its Sad!*


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> A Country Founded by Geniuses but Run by Idiots
> 
> Attributed to Jeff Foxworthy:
> 
> ...


Agreed. Totally agreed.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Michigan House passed doing drug testing in order to receive welfare yesterday. Way to go Michigan! First good thing you've done this year! I love the welfare rats that live across the road from me with the special order $20,000 Harley - on food assistance and help with heating and electricity. Seriously! I'm all for helping people because at some point most of us have been there, will be there, or are there. Abusing the system however, is inexcusable!!!


----------

